# Having issues with my remote flash trigger



## soho192 (Nov 7, 2015)

First off I have an inexpensive flash trigger (Altura) and a Neewer TT560 with a Nikon D3300. One receiver is for an D3300 and the other is for the off camera flash.

I do not think the issue is with the flash or the remote system, but rather with the camera. When I hit the transceiver I can see the flash trigger and then I can hear the camera trigger. The receivers indicate that they are triggering at the same time by the light so I believe the camera is just taking too long to trigger the shutter.  I do have the lens set to Manual so it's not a focus issue. 

Any thoughts why?


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2015)

I think your camera is in i-TTL mode.

Or flash, or both.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2015)

soho192 said:


> When I hit the transceiver



this suggests your using a third device to remotely trigger the camera?

if so, the small cable that came with your trigger must be connected to the camera in order to activate the shutter and ultimately trigger the flash.  Had you been using the cameras shutter button, the flash should work.


----------



## soho192 (Nov 9, 2015)

Designer said:


> I think your camera is in i-TTL mode.
> 
> Or flash, or both.


flash is not on at all and no TTL is being used.


----------



## soho192 (Nov 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> soho192 said:
> 
> 
> > When I hit the transceiver
> ...


yes Tx should trigger the Rx on the flash and the camera at the same time.  It's doing this, but the camera isn't actually triggering right away.


----------



## Designer (Nov 9, 2015)

soho192 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I think your camera is in i-TTL mode.
> ...


If the remote flash is not on, how do you expect it to work (i.e.: flash)?

Does that Neewer TT560 have a function called i-TTL or not?

If the flash function is not turned on in the camera's  menu, how do you expect the remote flash to work?

If one or more of the units (either the camera or the remote flash) (or both) are set to activate i-TTL, then how do you expect the flash to work manually when they want to operate automatically?

Oh, well, maybe by now everything is working properly, in which case I have wasted my key-strokes.


----------



## soho192 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry i misread that. Remote flashes do not do i-TTIL, are set to Master and are trigger when I click the transceiver using a receiver of the same make and model. I have the camera hooked up to another receiver that triggers the same time as the flash, but the shutter doesn't release for about 200ms after. I know this because I watched and listened to the shutter and just know timing under 1s sell since I work in ms often.

Let me go check the flash functions on the camera. The flash is off completely so it shouldn't affect it, but I'll double check


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2015)

Is there a setting on your camera for a mirror anti-shock delay? Have you done a settings re-set of the camera, to get it to factory defaults? When having oddball problems, sometimes it makes sense to look at Custom Function (mis-)settings as potential trouble spots. I do not think this is the issue, but hey, who knows, right?


----------



## Designer (Nov 9, 2015)

I sympathize, and if nothing is trying to do i-TTL, then I'm stumped.  It sure does sound to me like a pre-flash is going off.  

Now that you've eliminated that possibility, maybe you need to send those transceivers back and get your money back.  That's the only thing I can think of at this time.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 9, 2015)

soho192 said:
			
		

> Sorry i misread that. Remote flashes do not do i-TTIL, are set to Master and are trigger when I click the transceiver using a receiver of the same make and model. I have the camera hooked up to another receiver that triggers the same time as the flash, but the shutter doesn't release for about 200ms after. I know this because I watched and listened to the shutter and just know timing under 1s sell since I work in ms often.
> 
> Let me go check the flash functions on the camera. The flash is off completely so it shouldn't affect it, but I'll double check




A 200 millisecond delay...hmmm...I have to ask: Have you tried going into the camera's custom menu setup and setting the flash control to Manual mode? Is it possible that _*something *_that a third-party engineer has designed and built is fooling the Nikon camera into thinking that there is a pre-flash? Is it possible that the flash triggers have some odd quirk, some flaw, or some 'feature' that is giving the wrong signal to the camera?

Like you wrote,_ it shouldn't affect things_...but woulda,coulda,shoulda and third-party reverse engineering an all that jazz...


----------



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll double check later tonight. My camera wasn't at home like I thought last night.

Nikon D3300 Review - Performance

I saw this link and thought I had it nailed down to holding the remote shutter button down halfway first...alas it didn't work. I'll go through the settings again and see if I find anything.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 10, 2015)

soho192 said:


> .. My camera wasn't at home like I thought last night.


Don't forget to put a curfew on your camera.
You don't want them out late at night and get all drunk, 
then who knows how it'll flash people.
LMAO


----------



## soho192 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------

